# HELP HORSES FREE just join and click



## Kincsem (Oct 27, 2008)

Angel Angel Horse Haven Rescue is in the running for a $1 million makeover with 2nd prize of $50K and 3rd prize $25K. Any of these prizes would be a big help to the horses. All you have to do is join www.zootoo.com and you can click to vote for them 10 times per day.


----------

